
'Sonic Attack' Symptoms Reportedly Spreading to US Diplomats Around the World - mikece
https://gizmodo.com/bizarre-sonic-attack-symptoms-reportedly-spreading-to-u-1827132459
======
fithisux
Mass hysteria?

